# 4L's photo shoot



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We had a little photo shoot yesterday - as I was trying to get some nice pics for my kitchen. Not everyone cooperated like they should - but got a few cute ones - thought we would share.


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

So cute! Great group shot!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a bunch of gorgeous faces!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That's a good looking bunch, Laurie! The photos came out great.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, Laurie. Love it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures, Laurie! I see karen got you hooked on the bows


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, they turned out great!! 

Kara


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG What a beauty. Great pics.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

The bows look great  I can't believe you managed to get another great picture of your 4 dogs.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What do you mean - 'Not everyone cooperated like they should???' Looks pretty darn cooperative to me.  The fact that you got them all lined up for a photo like that is amazing! Great photos! Cute kids! And more of those girly girl bows! Love those!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Laurie,
The pics are so beautiful! Great job, and definitely calendar material.
The 4 L's are gorgeous!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Great photos!!!*
PS-what is your secret for getting great group shots?:frusty:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

mintchip said:


> *Great photos!!!*
> PS-what is your secret for getting great group shots?:frusty:


Great pictures Laurie.......
Please give us some hints. I can barely get Ditto and Phoenix to cooperate.:frusty:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Love the pictures.
I agree with Ditto's Mom. I can never get a good picture of Bess and Max.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Laurie, 
I love that 4L's photo shoot... I love the tongue sticking out, that would be a great photo for the calendar too


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh my....what a beautiful group you have....


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gorgeous! I agree with Heather - that group shot would make a great calendar photo! Where do you find all the cute hair ornaments?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Laurie , we all know this was taken by a professional.ound:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a handsome bunch!! Who didn't cooperate?I can't believe that, they are all seasoned professionals! Lots of calendar submissions there,I love the way they each have their own individual look.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My best tip is to put them up high. First I took the easiest one, brushed him a bit, took some pics, and then went to the next, then the next and next. Then we got them all up onto a table on the deck. The table is high enough that they are hesitant to jump- they also stay when I tell them to (except the baby) so it makes it a lot easier!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Love them cute bows!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Laurie,those are adorable photos. I especially love the one of all four of them- they are lined up so cute!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wow, nice pics!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute, cute pictures. I like all of them. TG I don't have to choose.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Those are great! I love the suggestion of being up high enough for them to not run off. My vet has a picture of a huge litter of Iresh Setters I found out they were standing in front of a curtain and people were holding each pup from the back but you could not see them. That mom had 10 pups!


----------

